# WTB: Coleman Iron Mule



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Im in the market for a Coleman Iron Mule.. One with the iron wheel and a few attachments.. If you have one or know of one for sale lmk.. I live in NW FL but would be willing to drive a few hours one way or pay reasonable shipping (Depending on price). Thanks


----------



## bcadesigned (Nov 6, 2014)

just for you I registered today..................

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/grd/4731065954.html


----------



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

I just called.. They had just sold it :facepalm:


----------



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Still looking if you know of one.. thanks


----------

